# Canon Press Event on August 21, 2013



## Deleted member 20471 (Jul 30, 2013)

Canon has scheduled a press event for August 21st, 2013, http://photorumors.com/2013/07/30/canon-press-event-scheduled-for-august-21st.

I hope for an updated 17-40/4L that is sharp all over…


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 30, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/07/canon-press-event-on-august-21-2013/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/07/canon-press-event-on-august-21-2013/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>From Canon USA</strong>

A press event has been scheduled for Wednesday, August 21, 2013 at Canon’s new headquarters in New York.</p>
<p>Will there be a product announcement? We think so. The New EOS M cameras are on their way, but it appears Canon USA doesn’t like the system all that much, since they won’t be releasing the EF-M 11-22 lens. The others that will be talked about are the EOS 7D Mark II and an EOS-1 camera. The EOS 7D Mark II, won’t get announced until well after the EOS 70D is shipping we’ve been told. Though, stuff like that can change.</p>
<p>There is an EOS-1 possibility, though I’m not of the belief their will be.<strong>

</strong><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Canon-Media-Press-Event-August.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-14106 alignnone" alt="Canon-Media-Press-Event-August" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Canon-Media-Press-Event-August-479x575.jpg" width="479" height="575" /></a></p>
<p><strong>Source: [<a href="http://www.photographybay.com/2013/07/30/canon-media-event-scheduled-for-august-21/" target="_blank">PB</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## niklasR (Jul 30, 2013)

Could the "cloud" on the invitation hint on something? Maybe it's only something like Project 1709…


----------



## vlim (Jul 30, 2013)

It might be new lenses or the same thing that occurs in Europe july the 31th

Votre public vous attend -- Nouveau teaser vidéo de Canon


----------



## infared (Jul 30, 2013)

Canon's new headquarters is not in New York City. It is in Melville Long Island.

https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en-US&q=melville+NY+map&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x89e82962c59108ef:0x88ea719fc2564a4e,Melville,+NY&gl=us&ei=fa33UbfaLLbd4AO86oGwCw&ved=0CCsQ8gEwAA


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 30, 2013)

niklasR said:


> Could the "cloud" on the invitation hint on something? Maybe it's only something like Project 1709…



Given the other teasers, the cloud graphic may be quite relevant...


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 30, 2013)

I see 'Cloud' and I think monthly charges.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 30, 2013)

niklasR said:


> Could the "cloud" on the invitation hint on something? Maybe it's only something like Project 1709…



Maybe the next 1Ds camera will be cloud based, requiring a 100$ fee to use monthly. Which if you add up over the four year product cycle is more affordable than the old 1Ds iii full retail price. As long as you pay, you'll get to use the camera but if you don't, we hold all your work back and keep the photos locked away.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 30, 2013)

Or the cloud could be a rain cloud and whatever the new release is, it is properly weatherproofed....


----------



## pedro (Jul 30, 2013)

Well, did anyone try the "immediate questions" thing yet ? 8)

Just mailed *[email protected]*

Their office is at Melville

And that's what I wrote:

Hello,
Refering myself to your willingness in case of immediate questions: 
What does the clouds stand for in your upcoming Media Event of August 21, 2013? 
Don't feel oblieged to tell me all, a hint is enough. 
Thank you so much. 
Peter Hauri, an enthusiast Canon user

What if all of us did the same? By getting so much mail at once, they'd maybe leak another tidbit of info ;-)

I just hope some certain gov. do not scan CR guys site...;-)

So, post if you did it!

8)


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh snap. Well, it could just be an irrelevant yet fancy design on the invitation.


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Jul 30, 2013)

Or, a thought bubble like in comic books...


----------



## wockawocka (Jul 30, 2013)

Relax kids, it's a printer.


----------



## distant.star (Jul 30, 2013)

.
Thanks, Mr. Bob. Glad to see I'm not the only one who knows the difference between the city and Lon Gisland.



infared said:


> Canon's new headquarters is not in New York City. It is in Melville Long Island.
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en-US&q=melville+NY+map&ie=UTF-8&hq=&hnear=0x89e82962c59108ef:0x88ea719fc2564a4e,Melville,+NY&gl=us&ei=fa33UbfaLLbd4AO86oGwCw&ved=0CCsQ8gEwAA


----------



## pedro (Jul 30, 2013)

No intention for trolling. Just encouraging us...

Did anyone try the "immediate questions" thing yet ? 8)

Just mailed [email protected]

Their office is at Melville

And that's what I wrote:

Hello,
Refering myself to your willingness in case of immediate questions: 
What does the clouds stand for in your upcoming Media Event of August 21, 2013? 
Don't feel oblieged to tell me all, a hint is enough. 
Thank you so much. 
Peter Hauri, an enthusiast Canon user

What if all of us did the same? By getting so much mail at once, they'd maybe leak another tidbit of info ;-)

I just hope some certain gov. do not scan CR guys site...;-)

So, post if you did it!

8)


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 30, 2013)

It's a colon. Medical camera you swallow.


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 30, 2013)

Cloud services. For sure.

- A


----------



## 1kind (Jul 30, 2013)

Interesting thoughts and ideas.


----------



## KAS (Jul 30, 2013)

I can't think of any (cloud) services that Canon offers that I would be willing to subscribe.

That being said, if it IS a hardware subscription program (e.g., for cameras), I think that would be cool. Maybe it's about time Canon introduced a program like the medium format companies; one that guarantees equipment buyback when the next generation comes out. This would definitely ease some of the pain of the inevitably high price of a true 1Ds replacement.


----------



## Pixel (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Canon press event scheduled for August 21st*

First thing I see is the cartoonish cloud on the invite. For some reason I seriously doubt this'll be EOS or high-end equipment related. Basing that on nothing more than a hunch. Am I reading too much into it? Apple's press invites usually have a tiny or subtle hint at what the announcement could be about. Has Canon ever used a "cloud" before? Could they be starting up a cloud based image storage service? 
I'm rambling now....what say others....?


----------



## infared (Jul 30, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> Thanks, Mr. Bob. Glad to see I'm not the only one who knows the difference between the city and Lon Gisland.
> 
> 
> ...




LMAOFOTF !!
I said to myself: NOW what has the old man (me), missed in the news...who is Lon Gisland?" So I Googled "him"!?!?
LOL! Ya got me on that one!
Yes, New York is New York....
....and Long Island...is of course Lon Gisland!!!!


----------



## ahsanford (Jul 30, 2013)

It's technically Lawn Guy Land.

- A


----------



## J.R. (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Canon press event scheduled for August 21st*



Pixel said:


> First thing I see is the cartoonish cloud on the invite. For some reason I seriously doubt this'll be EOS or high-end equipment related. Basing that on nothing more than a hunch. Am I reading too much into it? Apple's press invites usually have a tiny or subtle hint at what the announcement could be about. Has Canon ever used a "cloud" before? Could they be starting up a cloud based image storage service?
> I'm rambling now....what say others....?



So basically you are saying Powershot N mark II on cloud based subscription????


----------



## dgatwood (Jul 31, 2013)

Maybe they'll finally release a 28-135 that doesn't feel cheap even when compared with the cheap kit lens that came with my original 300D.


----------



## infared (Jul 31, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> It's a colon. Medical camera you swallow.



Possibly...or it could be a Fart Cloud?


----------



## blacksap (Jul 31, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> It's a colon. Medical camera you swallow.



the eos-m(micro rectal scan) with dual pixel AF, and of course wifi.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 31, 2013)

crasher8 said:


> I see 'Cloud' and I think monthly charges.



All future lenses and bodies will only be sold on a month to month rental basis! We at Canon are PROUD to make the change to this model that has been so demanded and begged for by the vast majority* of our customers.
;D



*"vast majority hearby legally meaning in this notice approximately 1 or 2 customers"


----------



## tnargs (Jul 31, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> .... at Canon’s new headquarters in New York.





infared said:


> Canon's new headquarters is not in New York City. It is in Melville Long Island.



You're both wrong. 

Company Name:	Canon Inc.
Founded:	August 10, 1937
Headquarters:	30-2, Shimomaruko 3-chome, Ohta-ku, Tokyo 146-8501, Japan

And it's not 'new'. Blooming Americans.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 31, 2013)

tnargs said:


> Blooming Americans.



So we're all flowers, now?


----------



## infared (Jul 31, 2013)

tnargs said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > .... at Canon’s new headquarters in New York.
> ...



Header at the top of this discussion from the "Canadian" Canon Rumors Guy, that we are all responding to:
"From Canon USA
A press event has been scheduled for Wednesday, August 21, 2013 at Canon’s new headquarters in New York."

I believe we are all talking about the blooming USA Headquarters, as stated at the top of the discussion???


----------



## vlim (Jul 31, 2013)

the announcement here in France is about a new ultra compact Canon Legria mini with Wifi...

see the Canon France 's Facebook page...


----------



## pedro (Jul 31, 2013)

So, what if there is an EOS 1 announcement the way they did with the 1Dx? And followed by an early 2014 release (March)? An EOS 1 linked to a new cloud storage service...


----------



## vlim (Jul 31, 2013)

here's the link to the video :

Canon LEGRIA mini - Mettez-vous en scène

this looks funny...


but it might be something else for august 21


----------



## distant.star (Jul 31, 2013)

.
Don't get your bloomers in a twist!!




tnargs said:


> You're both wrong.
> 
> Company Name:	Canon Inc.
> Founded:	August 10, 1937
> ...


----------



## infared (Jul 31, 2013)

::


distant.star said:


> .
> Don't get your bloomers in a twist!!
> 
> 
> ...




:


----------



## 1kind (Jul 31, 2013)

tnargs said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > .... at Canon’s new headquarters in New York.
> ...


More like you're wrong.

Article is talking about Canon U.S.A., not Canon Inc. in Japan. Canon U.S.A.'s last headquarter was in Lake Success, NY and recently moved to Melville early this year. Canon also has headquarters in Europe and Asia and their focus is specifically in those countries.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 31, 2013)

OMG... Canon... Really?


----------



## Deleted member 20471 (Aug 20, 2013)

Tomorrow it is August 21, it will be exciting to see _if_ and _what_ will be released...


----------



## dolina (Aug 20, 2013)

These are my guess.

1D replacement
7D replacement
135/2 replacement
35/1.4 replacement
185/3.5 macro replacement
400/5.6 replacement
100-400 IS replacement

My hope is that Canon will speed up the 135 and add IS to it.


----------



## xps (Aug 20, 2013)

dolina said:


> These are my guess.
> 
> 1D replacement
> 7D replacement
> ...



I would like to hear from an replacement of these bodies or lenses too.
If Canon will announce one of these things tomorrow, maybe we can buy it in the end oft 2014 
(My preordered 70D will be shipped at the end of October! - After 3-4 month of announcement  )


----------



## EOBeav (Aug 20, 2013)

dolina said:


> My hope is that Canon will speed up the 135 and add IS to it.



It's a good thing I've already got mine. Any additions like this will add another grand to the price tag. I really don't know what they could do that would improve upon this lens.


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 20, 2013)

EOBeav said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > My hope is that Canon will speed up the 135 and add IS to it.
> ...



They could add IS and F/1.8. :


----------



## dolina (Aug 23, 2013)

EOBeav said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > My hope is that Canon will speed up the 135 and add IS to it.
> ...



135/1.8 or 1.4 with 4 stops of IS?


----------

